# crossed fuel lines



## Kaybee21 (Jul 21, 2013)

Good day,
Before i explain my issue let me give a brief history. Last year around october someone broke into my car and threw oil into the gas tank. Since then Ive drained the tank, changed the fuel filter, cleaned the carb with carb cleaner. However, I then realized strong fuel fumes while starting the car. So I checked and realized that fuel was leaking through the vacuum line on the fuel regulator so I replaced that as well, followed by spark plugs and leads. I was able to drive from work to home no problem then after that I had no start, the engine would crank but not start, it would sound as if it was about to however. So I checked the engine again and realized in my haste to get home I made the stupid mistake of connecting the incomming fuel line to the return end of the fuel rail and then the incomming fuel end to the return line. I was wondering if it may have been the pump but I unplugged the incomming fuel line and has someone turn the key to the on position and fuel came out. In my inspection I corrected the lines and removed the fuse and attempted to start the car with the gas pedal compressed as the engine seemed to be flooded as the carb seemed to have of fuel within the intake manifold. This removed the excess gas fairly quickly.However after putting in the fuse I still have no start. However, when it does fire for about a second or two. It fires with alot of white smoke that has a strong scent of fuel in it.

It has in a GA14de engine.


----------



## StUpId8000 (Mar 11, 2004)

remove your spark plugs, turn the fuel pump off or turn all fuel off whatever why you know how and crank the engine over a little bit, get anything out of the cylinders(oil/fuel), should blow out. clean plugs good and see if it then starts up.


----------

